# NBI Clearance or Police Clearance Certificate



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, 

I am applying for a 189 Subclass and need to fulfill the requirement of a police clearance certificate from the countries I have stayed in for more than 12 months in last 10 years.
I have stayed in Philippines for around 13 months and I am seeking this clearance from the Philippines.
I got in touch with the Philippines Embassy and they asked me if I am seeking a NBI clearance or a Police Clearance Certificate. I am in a fix as I am unable to figure out which one will be the correct document.

Please help if anyone has any sort of info regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

I think it is NBI clearance as per DIBP website. https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/philippines

Did you manage to get it from India or had to go to Manila?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

vivek_ntm said:


> I think it is NBI clearance as per DIBP website. https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/philippines
> 
> Did you manage to get it from India or had to go to Manila?


Hi,

Thanks for the link. I could manage to find the difference b/w the NBI clearance and the police clearance certificate in the Philippines. The former is issued on a national level and the PCC is issued by the local police station of your address.
Anyways, the process is to get application form filled and your fingerprints stamped on the application at the Philippines embassy/consulate. And then you have 2 options:
1. you can post the documentation to the NBI Building in Manila along with the fee and return postage.
2. you can ask somebody you know to apply on your behalf with an authorisation letter.

Somebody in the Philippines had applied for me and I got the clearance in 12 days. (just got it yesterday  )


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I need to acquire PCC/NBI clearance for my stay in the Philippines. How can I get it from India?


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need to acquire PCC/NBI clearance for my stay in the Philippines. How can I get it from India?



Hi,

I also stayed in Philippines for around 13 months. 

Now, I am in India and need a PCC from Philippines.

Could someone suggest the procedure to apply for the PCC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello,

I have consulted with consulate of Philippines in India. As per them, i need to do it via local representative in Philippines. I am asking one of my friends to do it for me.

I can not comment as it is still in process. I am following below blog as a reference.

https://coins.ph/blog/nbi-clearance-renewal-for-ofws-guide/

Note: Above blog applies to expat too.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have consulted with consulate of Philippines in India. As per them, i need to do it via local representative in Philippines. I am asking one of my friends to do it for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sameer for the response. Really helpful blog.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks Sameer for the response. Really helpful blog.




Happy to help!


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> Happy to help!


2 more doubts.

I had called the Philippines Embassy today regarding the documents required for PCC from Philippines. 

Acc. to them, they need below documents :
1. PAN Card
2. Voter ID Card
3. Driving Licence
4. Aadhar Card
5. Letter stating the duration of your stay in the Philippines
6. 2 photographs
7. Passport copies (all the Passport: old, new)
8. Philippines Visa
9. PCC from India 
10. DD for Rs. 1975 (need to confirm the exact amount) 

Then, take an appointment for fingerprint at Philippines Consulate. Once the fingerprints are done, they will send these documents to their counterpart in the Philippines. And then it will be processed in Philippines. The process in Philippines may take 15-20 days depending upon the documents.

@sameer_vbd
My doubt: 
1. Do they need the PCC from India as well ??
2. How long is the PCC from Philippines valid?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> 2 more doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's too much of docs. Which consulate you are applying in?

1. They did not ask for it for me. I have attached all relevant passport pages photocopies.

2. 1 year from date of record.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> That's too much of docs. Which consulate you are applying in?
> 
> 1. They did not ask for it for me. I have attached all relevant passport pages photocopies.
> 
> 2. 1 year from date of record.


I am applying in Philippines Embassy in Delhi.

1. Where are you applying from? 
2. Could you please share the list of documents that you shared with them?


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> I am applying in Philippines Embassy in Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. I have applied from Consulate In Mumbai. 

2. As I am applying through representative, passport page copies, old nbi clearance, photos(2), authorisation letter, adhar card and online reference number( from old nbi over nbi clearance website.)


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

sameer_vbd said:


> 1. I have applied from Consulate In Mumbai.
> 
> 2. As I am applying through representative, passport page copies, old nbi clearance, photos(2), authorisation letter, adhar card and online reference number( from old nbi over nbi clearance website.)


Hi Sameer,

Have you received your PCC form Philippines?

A bit confused on the process. 

Few doubts:
1. Your Fingerprints are also part of the documents? 
2. Can i get the fingerprints done from any authorized lab or is it only from Philippines embassy?
3. How did you pay for the NBI?
4. Did you fill the NBI clearance form online, took a print out and submitted it as one of the documents?
5. What exactly do we need to mention on the authorization letter?

Hope not asking you too many questions 

Thanks!!


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not yet. Still WIP. No problem with questions, mate. We are on the same boat. 

1. Yes form no 5 from Philippines consulate.

2. Here in Mumbai. I did it from consulate itself. $ 25 plus tax (1800 inr DD). They were not ready to send my documents though. 

3. In Mumbai via DD. For Philippines, I have asked my friend to pay the chalan in local bank. 

4. Yes, it was already filled as I did nbi before while leaving the PH. I just scheduled the appointment.


5 l mentioned my name, passport no, representative name, his id, purpose, and documents enclosed. Samples are available online (NBI CLEARANCE AUTHORISATION LETTER). You can ask your Filipino friend if possible as many overseas Filipino does it. Yet, waiting on the update. Hope it will processed through next week.


----------

